# It Sucks...And That's a Good Thing



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Page 16 in the manual. It's the "collection drum bag seat", Page 20 shows how it's installed. According to the manual, there's also a restrictor that is used for running 110. Could that be the 6" to 5" adapter you're talking about?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review, it looks like a good unit.
Odd they don't include a 4" fitting.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

110 with a 30 amp? seems wierd to me. Is is supposed to run on 220? glad it works well for you


----------



## MatthewP (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep it comes wired for 110v from grizzly. They say you can use it on a 20a breaker with the 6 to 5 reducer but I have not verified that.


----------

